# new tegu enjoying being petted



## Brettm (Nov 13, 2013)

I have had stella for three weeks now and am amazed at her progress i take her out for about an hour every day and she has realy settled down she seems to enjoy being petted and have her head scratched. heres some pics.


----------



## Josh (Nov 13, 2013)

That's excellent! She looks great! Just keep up with her training!


----------



## bfb345 (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeah keep up that work hopefully she will get even better than that!


----------



## Brettm (Nov 16, 2013)

I am hoping so, I do not need a grumpy adult tegu. So far so good I just make sure I take her out and handle her everyday.


----------



## paperblankets (Dec 12, 2013)

Stella looks as a baby how Roger looks as an adult.


----------



## _village_ (Dec 12, 2013)

Stella looks like Roger's twin!


----------



## Brettm (Dec 13, 2013)

_village_ said:


> Stella looks like Roger's twin!


She does look like roger ( I changed her name to Ira lol). How big is roger now and how is his tempermant? Ira is doing really good, she can be a little hyper once and awhile but she seems to enjoy being petted and will relax and fall asleep on me while I watch tv  was roger ever a picky eater?


----------



## Brettm (Dec 13, 2013)

paperblankets said:


> Stella looks as a baby how Roger looks as an adult.


Here are some pics i took today.


----------

